# Un iPad de 250Go (voire plus...) ??



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Juillet 2013)

Bonjour à tous,
J'aimerais savoir si un iPad de 250Go pourrait voire le jour cette année. Si j'achète une tablette, elle doit contenir au moins la moitié de ma bibliothèque multimedia, soit ± 200Go... Pour le moment, la limite est à 120Go, il me semble, et ça ne me suffit pas. J'ai donc 2 questions : 
- Est-il possible qu'un iPad de grande capacité soit commercialisé dans un futur proche ? Si non, pourquoi ?
- Est-il possible de changer le SSD d'un iPad pour en mettre un plus grand ? Existe-t-il un autre moyen d'augmenter la capacité de stockage d'un iPad ?
Merci d'avance.


----------



## LeProf (31 Juillet 2013)

Le stockage de l'ipad est fait de mémoire flash soudée à la carte mère et non de SSD... donc pas de possibilités de changement.


----------



## hogs (31 Juillet 2013)

si l'interface reste de l'USB2 .... cela va être marrant de transférer (et sauvegarder) une telle capacité !


----------



## Larme (31 Juillet 2013)

iTunes Match ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Août 2013)

@LeProf : d'accord. Je vais donc attendre de voire si un iPad de grande capacité peut voir le jour...
@hogs : la synchronisation wifi est plus rapide, et de toute façon quand tout est dans l'iPad, plus besoin de l'y remettre.
@larme : iTunes Match sert a avoir toutes nos musiques sur tous nos appareils, non ? Et même si ca sert aussi a avoir du stockage en ligne, ca ne m intéresse pas. Pas envie de payer 15 euros par mois pour avoir internet quand je suis pas chez moi !


----------



## Siciliano (5 Août 2013)

iTunes Match, c'est 25 par an. 
Et ça te permet pas d'avoir internet, ça te permet d'avoir ta musique sur tes périphériques (sous réserve d'avoir un accès internet sous la main, sauf pour les musiques déjà téléchargées). 
Me semble par contre qu'il y ai une limite par rapport au nombre de chansons.


----------



## Gwen (5 Août 2013)

Justement, en plus d'iTunes Match, il ne souhaite pas payer "en plus", un abonnement internet a 15&#8364;


----------



## Siciliano (5 Août 2013)

gwen a dit:


> Justement, en plus d'iTunes Match, il ne souhaite pas payer "en plus", un abonnement internet a 15



Ah, je voyais pas ça comme ça. Pas assez réveillé le matin


----------

